# Smart grinder - spinning but not grinding



## jzk (Feb 1, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone,

My smart grinder has stopped working this morning, when I run it makes a high pitched spinning sound (similar to when there are no beans in it). I've taken the top and bottom burrs out, and cleaned the impeller below. Couldn't see an obvious blockage. Beans are definitely making their way to the burrs out of the hopper, but obviously with the hopper locking system, I can't actually see if the burrs are turning or whether there's some kind of drive problem between the motor and the burrs?

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

IF it's in warranty send it back. If not, open it up, something plastic has probably broken. Maybe gears have probably stripped or the motor is burning out.


----------

